# [SOLVED] Appdata corruption!



## deleted26032012 (May 19, 2011)

Recently a file in my user/appdata/local/Microsoft/windows has been corrupted, I can only boot in safemood and it is quite slow, if I try to boot normally it blues screens and dumps data and restarts. Chkdsk finds an error but it is "locked" also startup repair finds the error but refuses to do anything about it "error found but no action taken" any help would be awesome I really don't want to wipe my hd 

Its an Acer aspire 6935 with Vista home


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Appdata corruption!*

Hi ayri and welcome to TSF.

Did you run chkdsk/r at an elevated level?

Start>All Programs>Accessories>Right Click on the Command Prompt and select 'Run as administrator'. At the command prompt type chkdsk/r and hit Enter.

Do you have your Windows Disk with you?


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Appdata corruption!*

Do you have Original Vista cd ? 

If you can boot with cd. Than go to repair option and run it


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Appdata corruption!*

Thegift73 did you read what he said he already run chkdsk.Please read carefully like you guys told me sometimes ))))


----------



## deleted26032012 (May 19, 2011)

I possibly have the disk, would have to look for it, 2 year old computer so I'd have to dust it off. I am not able to run any programs as my computer isn't able to boot up other than in safe mode. Also some more side points. I'm posting this from an iPhone (incase it caused confusion that I couldn't boot up yet I'm on this site.) my diskcheck gets cancelled on startup (no idea why) possibly because my arrow keys (left and right) have gotten wet from being next to a pool and people changing songs with wet hands.


----------



## deleted26032012 (May 19, 2011)

When I run in admin "chkdsk/r c:"
"cannot lock current drive."
"chkdsk cannot run because the volume is In use by Another process. Would you like to schedule this volume to be checked next time the system restarts? <y/n>


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Appdata corruption!*

Click Y

This just means that it will run chkdsk at next boot, which is normal


----------



## deleted26032012 (May 19, 2011)

I do but it cancells when it starts


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Appdata corruption!*

Doesn't sound good.

Wait until you can run it via the disk. You can boot to the disk and then access the Repair Tools which hopefully should help.

The worry though is the HDD itself. Find out the manufacturer of the hard drive in your laptop and go to their site. You will find a HDD Diagnoses Tool there that will check your disk and tell you if it faulting.

Also, another thing you can try as you can get into Safe Mode is:-

Window Key+R and type msconfig and hit OK. 
Under 'Services tab', tick 'Hide all Microsoft Services' and then uncheck the remaining programs and 'Apply'
Then under 'Startup tab' - Uncheck anything not Microsoft related then 'Apply' and OK

Then reboot and see if that helps. Trying to see if a program or something else may be interfering.

But I still think it's an issue with the HDD.


----------



## deleted26032012 (May 19, 2011)

Is it normal for safemode to freeze after a minute?


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Appdata corruption!*

No. The only thing that would cause that is a faulting system file, hardware issue or heat problem (laptop getting too hot)

At an elevated command prompt type sfc/verifyonly and hit Enter. Let it run and if there are any issues that it can't fix report back.

Until you can get hold of the disk and try the Repair Tools and run a Diagnostic Tool on the HDD with the manufactures software, then anything else we say is speculation. But I still think it's the hard disk


----------



## deleted26032012 (May 19, 2011)

So far it is stopped at 85% for about 15 minutes


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Appdata corruption!*

Yeh, it does point to a faulting HDD. Running the HDD's manufacturers DiagnosticTool will shed more light on the problem.


----------

